# 1889 50" eagle high wheel safety bicycle



## mike cates (Feb 3, 2015)

1889 50" EAGLE ROADSTER original condition and 100% complete. $14,000
MIKE CATES
(760) 473-6201 
cates0321@hotmail.com


----------



## mike cates (Mar 9, 2015)

Bump


----------



## ZOOK (Mar 10, 2015)

Nice bike


----------

